# Jumping the Overtime List



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

On a 30 man job soon to be 45 and wonder what people think of people jumping the OT list because they have a special skill. There are only 2 people on site with said skill and there might be a day or 2 of OT 
Right to jump list because of the special skill or wrong. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like you don't have the skills that are needed to do the job.
Should they let the unskilled do the job and then get the right people in to do it over once it gets screwed up?


----------



## markbrady (Jun 2, 2014)

Nom Deplume said:


> Sounds like you don't have the skills that are needed to do the job.
> Should they let the unskilled do the job and then get the right people in to do it over once it gets screwed up?


I am one of the 2. Problem is I am uneasy about jumping the list and have never been in this situation so I am seeking advice on what others think


----------



## Nom Deplume (Jul 21, 2013)

I wouldn't worry about it then.
The job needs to get done with the proper skilled people.


----------



## LoVolt134 (Dec 14, 2012)

If anybody has a problem with it tell them to get the training needed for that skill set. I'm sick of hearing grown men cry on jobsites.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I understand the uneasiness, but the shop steward will probably get more heat for it. It will probably all work out in the end because this will give you high hours, so you probably won't see any other overtime till everyone catches up.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

It usually works out. If you feel really uncomfortable you can refuse the overtime, or ask the steward to put someone on with you, so that some of the OT is shared.

Long term though, the OT usually ends up pretty even.


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

markbrady said:


> On a 30 man job soon to be 45 and wonder what people think of people jumping the OT list because they have a special skill. There are only 2 people on site with said skill and there might be a day or 2 of OT
> Right to jump list because of the special skill or wrong.
> What are your thoughts?


Do your job and move on.

I went through this years ago whiners called the hall regarding not getting any OT, they were asked if they had the skill set to do what I ( a small group of testers) could do and they said NO. They were asked if they would be willing to learn and work the next 3 months every weekend they said HELL NO.

Point is there are professional complainers, let them complain.


----------



## JW Splicer (Mar 15, 2014)

Sometimes contractors need more than just skilled labor, sometimes they need specialized skilled labor such as welders, cable splicers, DOD and DOE clearance holders, bicsi techs, or automation guys. That's why they put out calls for certain skill sets sometimes. I'd much rather the work and money go to a local brother or sister than an out of town subcontractor. 

What are you doing? I ask because sometimes the contract language specifies helpers for certain tasks. If helper must be a JW, you can bring a guy in one weekend and another the next to even it out and spread the love.


----------

